

GM Defends the Volt, Attacks Smaller Electric Car Start-Ups (Tesla, Fisker, etc) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/05/gm-frank-weber-defends-chevy-volt-electric-cars.php

======
roc
GMs problem has never been that it lacks the engineering, design or production
talent to create innovative cars, technologies and processes.

Their problem is a corporate culture impervious to change. People who know GM
point at The Saturn Experiment when they express their doubts about the Volt.

